
Rock Stars Went Where? - JasonPunyon
http://jasonpunyon.com/blog/2012/07/15/rockstars-went-where/
======
billswift
>An underlying premise of Stack Overflow and Stack Exchange is that there’s
tremendous amounts of knowledge tied up in “ordinary” people, and given an
easy way to show it off and a little incentive they can make this knowledge
available and help as many people as possible.

That is the underlying premise of free market economics and small-government
conservatism, too. Go read some Thomas Sowell, a lot of his books discuss the
issue, especially _A Conflict of Values_ and, in more detail, _Knowledge and
Decisions_.

